# Any VPS migration tips?



## atmosx (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello,

I'm about to start migrating my FreeBSD VPS from TransIP to Digital Ocean. It runs several services (nginx, opensmtpd, dovecot, openvpn, mysql, etc.).

Apart from creating a new 'droplet' and migrating the services one by one, is there any other way that this process could be done, say 'automatically' that I can't think of?


Thanks

regards


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2015)

Depends a lot on your setup. I also ran VPS services from TransIP, even rolled my own base installation and kernel (which was pretty cool; this way I could run up to date FreeBSD versions long before they were officially supported by TransIP). But obviously if you use this approach then you're also more or less tied to their hardware (although having a backup GENERIC kernel is always a good idea).

I'd probably try to send some ZFS snapshots from one VPS to the other in order to replicate the whole environment.

At the very least I'd archive /usr/local, the local data and make sure I got my software repository 'mapped out' (using `# portmaster --list-origins`) and then use that to set up the new server.


----------

